# Yup, looking to convert to VERT - MICRO STYLE, need some help please..



## Keif. (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey all, 

I have been researching a lot as I am in the process of vegging out another round of "ladies and I think I have decided to go vert but I need some of your knowledge to make it happen with my current cabinet..

Just some background,

Here is my old build thread of the cab I want to convert-
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/739888-diy-micro-stealth-150w-cool.html

I am running a 150w HPS inside a mini cool tube with a S&P TD100x fan.. One end of my tube has the carbon filter attached and the other feeds to the fan and out the back of my cab.

Here are some images, minus the carbon filter-







This is a stealth grow and just out of caution I prefer to keep the cool tube as it is cold to the touch and causes no fire hazard like a bare bulb does. This is very important to me and so important in fact that I would rather loose the 10% of light or so than have the off chance of catching something on fire.

Enough bullshit- heres the question-
I want to hang the light vertically while keeping the cooltube AND filter attached (the filter is attached to ducting off the left side of the cool tube in the above image). Instead of having the filter at the bottom of the box, do you think it would be beneficial to have the vertical cool tube mounted towards the back and the ducting go up to the top to collect hot air? Or do you think I should just mount the filter at the base of the tube and have the cool tube on top of that. I hope this all makes sense.

If you think this is all a waste and I should just keep it as is, I would appreciate that feedback too.

Thank you for your time and help.


----------



## danky supreme (Feb 19, 2014)

So is your carbon filter in the opening on the left side of your cooltube? Cause I cant see a carbon filter and I wanna make sure I know what your working with.


----------



## danky supreme (Feb 19, 2014)

If that is the case then I would remove the piece of ducting attached to the left side of your fan, turn the fan around, and blow your exhaust out of one of your intakes on the bottom. For some reason I cant upload pics but this is what I do and it works very well.


----------



## danky supreme (Feb 19, 2014)

And BTW vert is the mothafuckin shit


----------



## Keif. (Feb 19, 2014)

The carbon filter is not attached above.

I dont want to blow out the bottom because hot air rises, right now my filter is at the top and pushes it out the back. Cool air comes in from the bottom passive vents.

Maybe I was unclear-
I would like opinions on how to rig the CF and the cool tube WITH a filter attached inside the box, this is stealth so I dont want anything coming out of the box on the back side.


----------



## danky supreme (Feb 19, 2014)

Ok then I would attach the fan directly to the filter (mounted on ceiling and pulling air through filter and pushing it through the cooltube), run ducting out the bottom of the cooltube, and run that ducting along the floor and up the right hand corner of the box to the current exhaust port. Depending on how much room this takes up you would hopefully be able to place your plants in front of the ducting that would be running up the right hand corner.


----------



## danky supreme (Feb 19, 2014)

BTW my vertical is in a 4x4 tent so I have the ability to be much more liberal with what I do. Ive done stealth grows and I understand how hard it is to cram all that shit within a grow cab.


----------



## Keif. (Feb 20, 2014)

I think this could work, I may get another cool tube then, a larger one with a 250 inside. The only thing now that I like is that the plant can grow up and around the cool tube without being burned, I need to refresh my memory on how close I can get a 250w to the babies..

Thanks for your help.


----------



## danky supreme (Feb 20, 2014)

No problem man, if everything works out you should be able to kill it even with that 150.


----------



## Keif. (Feb 20, 2014)

Last pull I got around 3-4 ounces dried from the 150..

Lets see!


----------



## danky supreme (Feb 21, 2014)

Post some pics of ur setup when finished


----------



## Keif. (Feb 24, 2014)

Here it is for now!


----------



## danky supreme (Feb 26, 2014)

Sweet man looks nice


----------



## dangerlow (Feb 27, 2014)

Where did you find that short cool tube? Mine are all like 30" long at the shortest. I would love to shorten them up to hook them end to end.


----------



## kushdaddy1980 (Mar 1, 2014)

cool! are you gonna use a screen?


----------



## Rev. Chuck (Mar 5, 2014)

That looks really sweet man..nice job


----------



## qroox (Mar 6, 2014)

Keif. said:


> I think this could work, I may get another cool tube then, a larger one with a 250 inside. The only thing now that I like is that the plant can grow up and around the cool tube without being burned, I need to refresh my memory on how close I can get a 250w to the babies..
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Well i got mine about 20cm above them and a fan blowing over the canopy..They love it ^^


----------



## Keif. (Mar 6, 2014)

Just an update-
Mine are loving this setup. 
2 days ago-


Today-


----------



## Keif. (Mar 6, 2014)

danky supreme said:


> Sweet man looks nice


cheers mate!



dangerlow said:


> Where did you find that short cool tube? Mine are all like 30" long at the shortest. I would love to shorten them up to hook them end to end.


PM me and I will get you squared away.



kushdaddy1980 said:


> cool! are you gonna use a screen?


No screen for now, I may have to tie them back but once I repot them into their final pots, I will put a stake down the back if I need to do this.



Rev. Chuck said:


> That looks really sweet man..nice job


Thanks mate, cheers!



qroox said:


> Well i got mine about 20cm above them and a fan blowing over the canopy..They love it ^^


I got one doing the same. They are eating it up! Thanks for the tip.


----------

